# Good Examples of 15 - 17ft Daysailers/Racers



## dryclean (May 7, 2009)

I'm looking for some input on a daysailer/racer in the 15-17 ft range.

I want to trailer it 1-4 hrs be able to single hand step the mast and launch. Sail with 1 other adult at times and maybe at times two kids. 

I want the option to be able to race down the road.

I'd like a boat with benches not to have to ride the rails unless I want to. Fairly dry boat. Under 800lb swing center board for gunk holing. Able to swim off while anchored in the lake about a foot draw with board up.

Any opinions on brands. 

Wayfarer comes to mind
Snipes (but I think you have to ride the rail


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Laser?*

I don't know how long a Laser is, but that's a pretty fun boat to sail, easy to set up, two people, fast, easy to trailer and people race them. It's a wet ride (ie no benches or cockpit per se) though.

DrB


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I think Lasers are about 13 feet, and not really set up for two crew.

Maybe the Vanguard-15? Yes, you're still rail-riding, but if you're looking to race, and stay under 17 feet, you may have to accept the rail as your "seat".


----------



## TheFrog (Oct 25, 2007)

I think one of the questions you need to ask is what type of racing. If one design, your choices become pretty limited. If Portsmouth, you can pick almost any boat out there. Unfortunately all of the one design boats I am familiar with are either larger or smaller than your size range. That said, a few to look at that could handle your sailing (dry, two adults, two kids, CB).
Capri 14.2
Flying Junior
Both of them are smaller but pretty widely distributed so you can find groups in your area to race against

On the larger end
Boston Whaler Harpoon 5.2 (hard to find, no one design racing, unsinkable and comfortable, right at the top of your size range), you may also find its smaller sister the Harpoon 4.6 which is right in your size range
Flying Scot (big comfortable and lots of fleets around the country)
Buccaneer 18 (made by a variety of companies over the years, fast, and relatively dry but from reports I got when looking a bit unstable) The Mutineer is the Bucc's little sister and is near the low end of your length spec

As your search is similar to what I was looking for last year I will put in a plug for the Flying Scot. The boat is highly stable, weighs ~850#, the CB is weighted which gives it great stability. It is easily trailered, set-up takes 30-40 minutes with two people. I often rig alone while my wife takes care of the kids - that takes over an hour. The mast is easy to step with no help (I am certainly not a body builder). We bought it due to the safe reputation as well as the fact that it is a fast boat. If you have any questions let me know. My dad has a Harpoon 5.2 so if you are interested in that I can tell you more about it as well.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Laser - Part 2*

I was thinking of the Laser 2000.

14.5 feet, easily fits two people.


----------



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

*Check out O'Day Daysailer*

Hi, The O'day Daysailer I or II is a great boat and fits your requirements.

I've had one for 5 years and single hand step the mast and launch. The cockpit is generous and it's plenty comfortable with 3 other adults as well. 
Bench seats and dry. 650 lbs with center board. 
I sailed her for 3 years without a motor and finally after the family harassed me got a 5HP. 
She's a lot of fun. 
My favorite thing to do is take her for a sail, find a private spot, throw out an anchor, take a swim and a nap and sail back home...

I want to trailer it 1-4 hrs be able to single hand step the mast and launch. Sail with 1 other adult at times and maybe at times two kids.

I want the option to be able to race down the road.

I'd like a boat with benches not to have to ride the rails unless I want to. Fairly dry boat. Under 800lb swing center board for gunk holing. Able to swim off while anchored in the lake about a foot draw with board up.

Any opinions on brands.

Wayfarer comes to mind
Snipes (but I think you have to ride the rail[/QUOTE]


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

The most fun you have for the least money. I own a mutineer I know of what I speak.

Mutineer 15 Class Association Website - Welcome!
Mutineer Sailboat with Trailer


----------



## CGMojo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Harpoon*

I second the Frog's recommendation on the Boston Whaler Harpoon 5.2. Stable, fast, comfortable, safe, fun, easily trailerable, easily rigged single-handedly. Paid $5k for one in 1980, sold it in 1986 for $5K, and wouldn't be surprised if you had to pay $5K for one today. Sweet boat.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I second the Flying Scot and nominate the Lightning (19'). 
The Lightning (S&S design from the 50's) is a 1 Class racer with lots of fleets around the country/world. There are seats and there is the rail. Not so easy to set up single handed but not impossible with some forethought. It is a fast boat that usually comes with a spinnaker.


----------



## TheFrog (Oct 25, 2007)

CGMojo said:


> I second the Frog's recommendation on the Boston Whaler Harpoon 5.2. Stable, fast, comfortable, safe, fun, easily trailerable, easily rigged single-handedly. Paid $5k for one in 1980, sold it in 1986 for $5K, and wouldn't be surprised if you had to pay $5K for one today. Sweet boat.


CGMojo has the price range right. You can probably get a Harpoon for less than $5000 but you are going to have to sink some money in to fix up bits and pieces. Most common problem I am aware of is rotting benches. Second is cracking gel coat especially near the transom. My dad (67 y.o.) single hands his all the time. But it also is comfortable with 4 adults and two kids. The only problems are there is no one design racing and they are somewhat difficult to find on the market. One review of them calls them the Cadillac of sailing dinghys.

One suggestion - find out what is being sailed in your area, nothing better than having other people around you sailing the same boat. Plus, you can probably hook up with local sailors before you buy and they will probably be very happy to take you for a sail.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Thistle, if it is raced locally.


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

I agree, think the lasers and porpoise types are better for solo sailing, can get two in, but not that comfortably, the laser 2 is a bit larger, but still not a lazy afternoon boat.

There's a rhodes 18 for sail within a couple hundred miles of you, a little larger than you said, and a fixed keel, but more of a 'company' boat. Does come with a trailer.

Plenty of other boats near you in craigs list. (I check michigan all over regularly)

Ken.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

If racing is in the future, you need to find out what classes are popular in your area. No sense having boat B and all the racing is done in boat A.


----------



## dryclean (May 7, 2009)

There are alot of one designs in the area FJ Interlake Snipe Laser highlanders

but my chances of racing are low I've never done it although I'd like to I just can't commit myself because of my business I'm the boss so I'm always at work(for now). I use to own a Rebel it was pretty good boat. I like the feature of a Hunter 17 but not sure of the quality and as for racing it I think that is out


----------



## freddyray (Aug 11, 2008)

We get along real well with this one.










it is somewhat of a clone or knock off of an O'day. four fit in it fine and two gives you a lot of room. ample storage up front and a reasonably fast boat for us.


----------



## Gary3675 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thistle is a great boat that you can find at a good price and old boats are still competitive.....even older wood boats. Check out the Thistle class asso. website. Lots of local fleets.
I would second the O'day Day Sailor. Nice boat very stable can be raced. Very nice family boat but will not have the performance of a Thistle.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

*Think Lido 14*

The Lido 14 or its full keel cousin the Harbor 14 are excellent boats to learn on and just enjoy.

see them both at  W.D Schock -- Setting the Standard since 1946


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I would have to strongly second the Daysailor I or II. Especially if you plan to sail with children. While not the liveliest boat on the list they sail well in all conditions and offer a small cutty to store 'stuff' which is essential with kids.

Jeff


----------



## dryclean (May 7, 2009)

Gary3675 said:


> Thistle is a great boat that you can find at a good price and old boats are still competitive.....even older wood boats. Check out the Thistle class asso. website. Lots of local fleets.
> I would second the O'day Day Sailor. Nice boat very stable can be raced. Very nice family boat but will not have the performance of a Thistle.


I've looked at thisles I don't like the open front bow spray will get in the boat tacking to wind


----------



## dryclean (May 7, 2009)

freddyray said:


> We get along real well with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what brand is this??


----------



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

Check out American Sail, I think American Sail - Home. They make 14.5 and 18 footer. I haven't sailed either but have seen a few sailing on eastern Long Island.


----------



## Brucerobs2 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Dolphin 17*

We had a Dolphin 17 when I was a kid. I learned to sail on it, and it looks quite similar to the boat pictured. We raced it locally and they even had a nationals race in Corpus Christie which I think we finished DFL. Big cockpit, small deck on the bow, good storage underneath, and had large molded cockpit benches, hiking straps, all fiberglass, built in floatation, etc. They were made in TX in the 70's, then sold to Silverline, I believe. You might do a search for one of those. I'd guess they would be found fairly cheaply if you could find one that had been well cared for, or left in someones barn.

O'day Daysailors were also fairly similar and maybe a little bigger, with the a small cuddy. Probably more of those around.


----------



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

It is an advantage to have small cutty cabin such as Freddyray's photo and O'Day Daysailor. I keep a swim ladder, anchor, safety gear, gas tank, life jackets (when not sailing), soft cooler for lunch and drinks - it all adds up so it's nice to have spot to hide them away. 
I don't know where you're located but there is a big O'Day owner's rally July 10th & 11th Bayshore Long Island - lots of opportunity to try out boats.


----------



## dryclean (May 7, 2009)

anyone have experience with lightnings


----------



## dryclean (May 7, 2009)

I don't know where you're located but there is a big O'Day owner's rally July 10th & 11th Bayshore Long Island - lots of opportunity to try out boats.[/QUOTE]

I'm located in Cleveland OH area, Lots of Douglas and Mccloud boats here Tartans Thisles Highlanders ect ....


----------



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry, I missed your location. Check out the what class associations are in Cleveland. You should be able to get a good deal these days. Just be sure to check out condition of centerboard rigging and sail shape.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

*Lightnings*



dryclean said:


> anyone have experience with lightnings


I got a used racing Lightning a few years ago for $1K with trailer. It is basically like a souped up O'Day day sailor only a little bigger at 19' with more control lines. Mine came with a boom vang, traveler, 2 sets of sails (including 2 spinnakers). It is a faster and sportier boat then the Day Sailors that can be sailed conservatively (for nervous guests) or balls to the wall full tilt heel. This boat will get up on a plane and go fast for a boat its size.
Stepping and unstepping the mast is not as easy as I would like (takes 2 or 3 people).
Here is a link to the lightning class web page: Welcome to the International Lightning Class
They have a boats-for-sale section: Welcome to the International Lightning Class
I found several older Lightnings listed for close to what I paid for mine. 
Good luck.


----------



## dryclean (May 7, 2009)

how easy is stepping the mast on the oday?

also with the lighting are you riding the rails or are there benches too?


----------



## freddyray (Aug 11, 2008)

dryclean said:


> what brand is this??


it was made by the Link Leisure company in MI, but they went out of business in the late 70's they are calling it an Mariner or an M17


----------



## freddyray (Aug 11, 2008)

dryclean said:


> how easy is stepping the mast on the oday?
> 
> also with the lighting are you riding the rails or are there benches too?


stepping the mast on mine is very easy. My wife and I can rig the boat in about 20-25 minutes and be on the water.


----------



## freddyray (Aug 11, 2008)

another pic of the back of my boat shows good storage back there and some of the seating.


----------



## dryclean (May 7, 2009)

any thoughts on the Vanguard Nomad 

There is no review on it here that I could see
Looks good just wonder if anyone has experience on one
If I could find one for around $5,000


----------



## tylax6 (Jul 9, 2009)

This thread has helped me get some great ideas for sailboats to look for, im in west michigan and wanna get out on the water. Dryclean did you end up getting one?


----------

